# [Solved]Need help with multi-graphics with two monitor.

## beyond291

Cause:

1.It need to reboot to get INTEL card to use RightMonitor

2.After first step, It still get blank on RightMonitor, it get drm error in Xorg.0.log

So I remove uvesafb function and reboot. It's OK!!! Haha!

I installed Gentoo a few day ago.

My machine is DELL Vostro 270. it has two graphics cards.

These are the info from lspic:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 0

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 0

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a4)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation B75 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (r)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 [GeForce GT 640] (rev a1)

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK107 HDMI Audio Controller (rev a1)

03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (r)

```

After installed Gentoo I used INTEL card with a VGA monitor, X server startup without any problems.

Then I changed to NVIDIA card(use NVIDIA driver) with DVI monitor, it also OK.

Now I want to use two monitors together. INTEL card with VGA monitor, NVIDIA card with DVI monitor.

I followed this guide http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors

I want NVIDIA card to be output to LeftMonitor(DVI monitor) while INTEL card output to RightMonitor(VGA monitor).

But now the LeftMonitor work OK while RightMonitor has detected video signal but only a blank screen.

Nothing is showed on RightMonitor.

Here is my xorg.conf

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 304.64  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-12)  Tue Oct 30 12:04:46 PDT 2012

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    #Screen      0  "Screen0"

    Screen      0  "LeftScreen" 0 0

    Screen      1  "RightScreen" RightOf "LeftScreen"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Disable "dri"

    Load "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "RightMonitor"

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "LeftMonitor"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "LeftCard"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option         "DPI" "95x94"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "RightCard"

    Driver         "intel"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier   "RightScreen"

    Device       "RightCard"

    Monitor      "RightMonitor"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "LeftScreen"

    Device         "LeftCard"

    Monitor        "LeftMonitor"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

And this is Xorg.0.log

```

X.Org X Server 1.13.1

Release Date: 2012-12-13

[  2427.423] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  2427.423] Build Operating System: Linux 3.6.11-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[  2427.423] Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 3.6.11-gentoo #10 SMP Tue Jan 22 10:21:49 CST 2013 x86_64

[  2427.423] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda10 quiet video=uvesafb:1920x1080-32,mtrr:3,ywrap

[  2427.423] Build Date: 19 January 2013  02:10:59PM

[  2427.423]  

[  2427.423] Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

[  2427.423]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  2427.423] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  2427.423] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 22 15:15:20 2013

[  2427.423] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[  2427.423] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  2427.424] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[  2427.424] (**) |-->Screen "LeftScreen" (0)

[  2427.424] (**) |   |-->Monitor "LeftMonitor"

[  2427.424] (**) |   |-->Device "LeftCard"

[  2427.424] (**) |-->Screen "RightScreen" (1)

[  2427.424] (**) |   |-->Monitor "RightMonitor"

[  2427.424] (**) |   |-->Device "RightCard"

[  2427.424] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[  2427.424] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[  2427.424] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  2427.424] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  2427.424] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[  2427.424] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

[  2427.424]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  2427.424] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  2427.424]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  2427.424] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  2427.424]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  2427.424] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  2427.424]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  2427.424] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

[  2427.424]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  2427.424] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

[  2427.424]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  2427.424] (==) FontPath set to:

   

[  2427.424] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[  2427.424] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[  2427.424] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[  2427.424] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[  2427.424] (II) Loader magic: 0x806be0

[  2427.424] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  2427.424]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  2427.424]    X.Org Video Driver: 13.1

[  2427.424]    X.Org XInput driver : 18.0

[  2427.424]    X.Org Server Extension : 7.0

[  2427.424] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[  2427.425] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:0) 8086:0152:1028:0582 rev 9, Mem @ 0xf7400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64

[  2427.425] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0fc0:10de:093d rev 161, Mem @ 0xf6000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[  2427.425] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension RECORD

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension DPMS

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension XVideo

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

[  2427.425] Initializing built-in extension DRI2

[  2427.425] (WW) "dri" will not be loaded unless you've specified it to be loaded elsewhere.

[  2427.425] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[  2427.425] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  2427.425] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  2427.431] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  2427.431]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  2427.431]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  2427.431] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  304.64  Tue Oct 30 11:18:32 PDT 2012

[  2427.431] Loading extension GLX

[  2427.431] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[  2427.431] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[  2427.431] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[  2427.431]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  2427.431]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  2427.431] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[  2427.431] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[  2427.432] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2427.432]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 2.20.13

[  2427.432]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  2427.432]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 13.1

[  2427.432] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  304.64  Tue Oct 30 10:59:51 PDT 2012

[  2427.432] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[  2427.432] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge Desktop (GT1), Sandybridge Desktop (GT2),

   Sandybridge Desktop (GT2+), Sandybridge Mobile (GT1),

   Sandybridge Mobile (GT2), Sandybridge Mobile (GT2+),

   Sandybridge Server, Ivybridge Mobile (GT1), Ivybridge Mobile (GT2),

   Ivybridge Desktop (GT1), Ivybridge Desktop (GT2), Ivybridge Server,

   Ivybridge Server (GT2), Haswell Desktop (GT1), Haswell Desktop (GT2),

   Haswell Desktop (GT2+), Haswell Mobile (GT1), Haswell Mobile (GT2),

   Haswell Mobile (GT2+), Haswell Server (GT1), Haswell Server (GT2),

   Haswell Server (GT2+), Haswell SDV Desktop (GT1),

   Haswell SDV Desktop (GT2), Haswell SDV Desktop (GT2+),

   Haswell SDV Mobile (GT1), Haswell SDV Mobile (GT2),

   Haswell SDV Mobile (GT2+), Haswell SDV Server (GT1),

   Haswell SDV Server (GT2), Haswell SDV Server (GT2+),

   Haswell ULT Desktop (GT1), Haswell ULT Desktop (GT2),

   Haswell ULT Desktop (GT2+), Haswell ULT Mobile (GT1),

   Haswell ULT Mobile (GT2), Haswell ULT Mobile (GT2+),

   Haswell ULT Server (GT1), Haswell ULT Server (GT2),

   Haswell ULT Server (GT2+), Haswell CRW Desktop (GT1),

   Haswell CRW Desktop (GT2), Haswell CRW Desktop (GT2+),

   Haswell CRW Mobile (GT1), Haswell CRW Mobile (GT2),

   Haswell CRW Mobile (GT2+), Haswell CRW Server (GT1),

   Haswell CRW Server (GT2), Haswell CRW Server (GT2+),

   ValleyView PO board

[  2427.432] (++) using VT number 7

[  2427.432] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  2427.432] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  2427.432] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  2427.432] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2427.432]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.0.0

[  2427.432]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  2427.432] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[  2427.432] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[  2427.432] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[  2427.432] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2427.432]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 1.0.0

[  2427.432]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  2427.432] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[  2427.432] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[  2427.432] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[  2427.432] (II) intel(G0): using device path '/dev/dri/card0'

[  2427.432] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  2427.433] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[  2427.433] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  2427.433] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[  2427.433] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "95x94"

[  2427.433] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[  2427.734] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (DELL E2313H (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D

[  2427.734] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     Vision stereo.

[  2427.735] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 640 (GK107) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[  2427.735] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

[  2427.735] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 80.07.45.00.07

[  2427.735] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[  2427.735] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[  2427.738] (--) NVIDIA(0): Valid display device(s) on GeForce GT 640 at PCI:1:0:0

[  2427.738] (--) NVIDIA(0):     CRT-0

[  2427.738] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DELL E2313H (DFP-0) (connected)

[  2427.738] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-1

[  2427.738] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-2

[  2427.738] (--) NVIDIA(0):     DFP-3

[  2427.738] (--) NVIDIA(0): CRT-0: 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[  2427.738] (--) NVIDIA(0): DELL E2313H (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[  2427.738] (--) NVIDIA(0): DELL E2313H (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

[  2427.738] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[  2427.738] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-1: Internal Single Link TMDS

[  2427.738] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-2: 165.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[  2427.738] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-2: Internal Single Link TMDS

[  2427.738] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-3: 960.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[  2427.738] (--) NVIDIA(0): DFP-3: Internal DisplayPort

[  2427.738] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[  2427.738] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device DELL E2313H (DFP-0) (Using EDID frequencies has

[  2427.738] (**) NVIDIA(0):     been enabled on all display devices.)

[  2427.738] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[  2427.738] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[  2427.738] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[  2427.738] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[  2427.739] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated MetaModes:

[  2427.739] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[  2427.739] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080

[  2427.774] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 94); computed from "DPI" X config option

[  2427.774] (**) intel(G0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  2427.774] (==) intel(G0): RGB weight 888

[  2427.774] (==) intel(G0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  2427.774] (--) intel(G0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Ivybridge Desktop (GT1)

[  2427.774] (**) intel(G0): Framebuffer tiled

[  2427.774] (**) intel(G0): Pixmaps tiled

[  2427.774] (**) intel(G0): 3D buffers tiled

[  2427.774] (**) intel(G0): Throttling enabled

[  2427.774] (**) intel(G0): Delayed flush enabled

[  2427.774] (**) intel(G0): "Tear free" disabled

[  2427.774] (**) intel(G0): Forcing per-crtc-pixmaps? no

[  2427.812] (II) intel(G0): Output VGA1 using monitor section LeftMonitor

[  2427.816] (II) intel(G0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[  2427.840] (II) intel(G0): Output DP1 has no monitor section

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): EDID for output VGA1

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Manufacturer: AOC  Model: 1916  Serial#: 30801

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Year: 2009  Week: 52

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): EDID Version: 1.3

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Sync:  Separate

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 41  vert.: 26

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Gamma: 2.20

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): redX: 0.630 redY: 0.350   greenX: 0.295 greenY: 0.600

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): blueX: 0.140 blueY: 0.090   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.350

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Supported established timings:

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): 720x400@70Hz

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): 640x480@60Hz

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): 640x480@67Hz

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): 640x480@72Hz

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): 640x480@75Hz

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): 800x600@56Hz

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): 800x600@60Hz

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): 800x600@72Hz

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): 800x600@75Hz

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): 832x624@75Hz

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): 1024x768@60Hz

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): 1024x768@70Hz

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): 1024x768@75Hz

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): 1280x1024@75Hz

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Supported standard timings:

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): #3: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): #4: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 75  vid: 3989

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Supported detailed timing:

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): clock: 106.5 MHz   Image Size:  408 x 255 mm

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1520  h_sync_end 1672 h_blank_end 1904 h_border: 0

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 909 v_blanking: 934 v_border: 0

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Serial No: S019CHA130801

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Ranges: V min: 55 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 145 MHz

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Monitor name: 916W

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): EDID (in hex):

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0):    00ffffffffffff0005e3161951780000

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0):    3413010368291a782a6ac6a1594b9923

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0):    174f59bfef00714f814081809500950f

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0):    0101010101019a29a0d0518422305098

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0):    360098ff1000001c000000ff00533031

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0):    39434841313330383031000000fd0037

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0):    4b1e530e000a202020202020000000fc

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0):    00393136570a2020202020202020004a

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "1440x900" (hsync out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "1440x900" (vrefresh out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "1366x768" (hsync out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "1360x768" (hsync out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "1280x800" (vrefresh out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "1280x800" (hsync out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "1280x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "1280x768" (hsync out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "1024x576" (hsync out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Not using mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Printing probed modes for output VGA1

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Modeline "848x480"x60.0   33.75  848 864 976 1088  480 486 494 517 +hsync +vsync (31.0 kHz e)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  2427.878] (II) intel(G0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  2427.882] (II) intel(G0): EDID for output HDMI1

[  2427.906] (II) intel(G0): EDID for output DP1

[  2427.906] (II) intel(G0): Output VGA1 connected

[  2427.906] (II) intel(G0): Output HDMI1 disconnected

[  2427.906] (II) intel(G0): Output DP1 disconnected

[  2427.906] (II) intel(G0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[  2427.906] (II) intel(G0): Output VGA1 using initial mode 640x480

[  2427.906] (II) intel(G0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[  2427.906] (==) intel(G0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[  2427.906] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[  2427.906] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  2427.906] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[  2427.906] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  2427.906] (II) intel(G0): SNA initialized with IvyBridge backend

[  2427.906] (==) intel(G0): Backing store disabled

[  2427.906] (==) intel(G0): Silken mouse enabled

[  2427.906] (II) intel(G0): HW Cursor enabled

[  2427.906] (II) intel(G0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[  2427.906] (**) intel(G0): DPMS enabled

[  2427.906] (II) intel(G0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[  2427.906] (II) intel(G0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i965

[  2427.906] (II) intel(G0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[  2427.906] (==) intel(G0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[  2427.906] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[  2427.906] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[  2427.908] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[  2427.908] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[  2427.908] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[  2427.908] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[  2427.908] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[  2427.908] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[  2427.908] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[  2427.908] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[  2427.911] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select"

[  2427.944] Loading extension NV-GLX

[  2427.953] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[  2427.953] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[  2427.953] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  2427.953] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[  2427.953] Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[  2427.953] Loading extension XINERAMA

[  2427.953] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[  2427.953] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  2427.953] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[  2427.953] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[  2427.953] (II) NVIDIA(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nvidia

[  2427.953] (--) RandR disabled

[  2427.956] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[  2427.976] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[  2427.976] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2427.976] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[  2427.976] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  2427.976] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  2427.976]    compiled for 1.13.1, module version = 2.7.3

[  2427.976]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  2427.976]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 18.0

[  2427.976] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  2427.976] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  2427.976] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[  2427.976] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[  2427.976] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[  2427.976] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  2427.976] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[  2427.976] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[  2427.976] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2427.976] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  2427.976] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  2427.989] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event2)

[  2427.989] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2427.989] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Video Bus'

[  2427.989] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[  2427.989] (**) evdev: Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[  2427.989] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Vendor 0 Product 0x6

[  2427.989] (--) evdev: Video Bus: Found keys

[  2427.989] (II) evdev: Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[  2427.989] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input2/event2"

[  2427.990] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[  2427.990] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2427.990] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  2427.990] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  2427.990] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[  2427.990] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2427.990] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[  2427.990] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  2427.990] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[  2427.990] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[  2427.990] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[  2427.990] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  2427.990] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[  2427.990] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)

[  2427.990] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2427.990] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  2427.990] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  2427.990] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8 (/dev/input/event12)

[  2427.990] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2427.990] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2427.990] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event13)

[  2427.990] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2427.990] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2427.990] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event14)

[  2427.990] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2427.990] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2427.990] (II) config/udev: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[  2427.991] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[  2427.991] (**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  2427.991] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Logitech USB Optical Mouse'

[  2427.991] (**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: always reports core events

[  2427.991] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[  2427.991] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Vendor 0x46d Product 0xc077

[  2427.991] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found 12 mouse buttons

[  2427.991] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[  2427.991] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

[  2427.991] (--) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[  2427.991] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[  2427.991] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[  2427.991] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  2427.991] (**) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  2427.991] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-3/3-3:1.0/input/input3/event3"

[  2427.991] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 9)

[  2427.991] (II) evdev: Logitech USB Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[  2427.991] (**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  2427.991] (**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  2427.991] (**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  2427.991] (**) Logitech USB Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  2427.991] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Logitech USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  2427.991] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2427.991] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2427.991] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Dell Dell USB Entry Keyboard (/dev/input/event4)

[  2427.991] (**) Dell Dell USB Entry Keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  2427.991] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Dell Dell USB Entry Keyboard'

[  2427.991] (**) Dell Dell USB Entry Keyboard: always reports core events

[  2427.991] (**) evdev: Dell Dell USB Entry Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[  2427.991] (--) evdev: Dell Dell USB Entry Keyboard: Vendor 0x413c Product 0x2107

[  2427.991] (--) evdev: Dell Dell USB Entry Keyboard: Found keys

[  2427.991] (II) evdev: Dell Dell USB Entry Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[  2427.991] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-4/3-4:1.0/input/input4/event4"

[  2427.991] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Dell Dell USB Entry Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[  2427.991] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  2427.991] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  2427.991] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  2427.992] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Digital PCBeep (/dev/input/event5)

[  2427.992] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2427.992] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2427.992] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Front Headphone (/dev/input/event10)

[  2427.992] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2427.992] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2427.992] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line Out (/dev/input/event11)

[  2427.992] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2427.992] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2427.992] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event6)

[  2427.992] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2427.992] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2427.992] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Line (/dev/input/event7)

[  2427.992] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2427.992] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2427.992] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Rear Mic (/dev/input/event8)

[  2427.992] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2427.992] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2427.992] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH Front Mic (/dev/input/event9)

[  2427.992] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[  2427.992] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[  2450.142] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (DELL E2313H (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D

[  2450.142] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     Vision stereo.

[  2450.142] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[  2450.142] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device DELL E2313H (DFP-0) (Using EDID frequencies has

[  2450.142] (**) NVIDIA(0):     been enabled on all display devices.)

[  2450.262] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (DELL E2313H (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D

[  2450.262] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     Vision stereo.

[  2450.262] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[  2450.262] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device DELL E2313H (DFP-0) (Using EDID frequencies has

[  2450.262] (**) NVIDIA(0):     been enabled on all display devices.)

```

It seemed INTEL driver use LeftMonitor but not RightMonitor.

I have no idea on it.

Does anybody know how to get both graphics cards work together?

Thanks!

----------

